# Ohio Female Maltese Rescue



## puppy (Jul 23, 2008)

Came across this little female maltese rescue located in Ohio in need of a loving home. Hope she finds her forever home soon.

http://myofbrescue.rescuegroups.org/animal...AnimalID=882988


rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Little Katie looks like she needs some TLC and she's from a puppy mill. Poor baby. I shouldn't look at sites like this. 
I looked in the section that they've already placed and they have several Maltese and a lot of Yorkies. They've had some really nice dogs. This place is only about 3 hours from me. If I could have another one I'd have to check on her. I'm going to tell some friends about her.


----------



## puppy (Jul 23, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 12 2008, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634270


> Little Katie looks like she needs some TLC and she's from a puppy mill. Poor baby. I shouldn't look at sites like this.
> I looked in the section that they've already placed and they have several Maltese and a lot of Yorkies. They've had some really nice dogs. This place is only about 3 hours from me. If I could have another one I'd have to check on her. I'm going to tell some friends about her.[/B]



That would be wonderful if she could find a home. I know what you mean about how hard it is to see these animals, but if they get a home, it may be worth it. This little girls has lived her whole life, 2 years, in a 2 x 2 wire cage. She has such a sweet face, I hope she finds a good home where she can be cared for and loved 

rayer: .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh that poor little one. I recognize those eyes....that look.....it just breaks my heart.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What a little cute! I pray that she finds a wonderful forever home soon. Gee, a 2x2 cage for two years!! I HATE puppymills!

Linda


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

She is a cutie hope she finds her furever home soon


----------



## puppy (Jul 23, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: 


Katie has a new home! 

If you click on the link, scroll down to the bottom and read about Katie's new home. I am so happy that she will have a home of her own. 

While you at the site, you may want to look at some of the other dogs available. There is a maltese/yorkie mix available and a few all yorkies available.

http://myofbrescue.rescuegroups.org/animal...AnimalID=882988

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## puppy (Jul 23, 2008)

The link in my post isn't working, but if you go to the original post and click on the link there, it works.

Just scroll down to the bottom of the page and read about Katies new home, then you can also check out the other babies needing a new home if you want.

:hump: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Seeing things like that breaks my heart. I wish I could take them all


----------

